# Byron Bay Beach Villas???



## KellyQQ (May 7, 2014)

Hi all, We are starting our plans for a 5 days trip to Byron Bay in August. We are planning to book One Bedroom Villa at Byron Bay Beach for $595. Has anyone ever stayed at Byron bay Beach Villa??? Any Advice? thoughts??? . TIA


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

We just stayed at Byron at byron. Expensive but absolutely amazing!


----------

